# G4, os9, ie 4.5



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2000)

depuis que j'ai un G4 mac os 9, il m'est impossible de voir des vidéos en streaming avec real video et IE 4,5 j'ai tout essayé mais IE me dit que je n'ai pas le plugin
avez vous rencontré ce probleme?


----------

